# Mule saddles



## horseluver250

I was just curious what saddles other mule owners are using. I tried about 6 saddles on my mule before getting my current saddle, which fits okay but is still not perfect. I've looked around and there really aren't may saddle options for mules without going custom. Most of the mule saddles I have seen are made of poor quality leather and are just too bulky. I want more of a lightweight trail saddle with butter soft leather!


----------



## JeepnGirl

The first time I even rode my mule, Rosie, she was so fat, i just used my Cashel Soft Saddle on her. And it worked just fine. But since then she has trimmed down and I want to try out my Cordura saddle on her. It is not for mules specifically, but it's all I have unless I put my other vintage western saddle on her. Which, if the Cordura doesn't work, then the vintage will get a try.
I can't afford a mule saddle. The ones that I have seen come up for sale are way expensive.
Rosie is going to be more my packer anyway, and I already have a Saw Buck for that.

Danielle


----------



## Karoo

What do you believe to be the difference between dedicated mule saddles and horse saddles?
I have no experience with mules and am curious.


----------



## JeepnGirl

Often Mules have a straighter top line from their wither to croup. They sometimes also have a flatter/wider back than a horse. Other times they are no different than a horse. It is really variable. And then if you throw in the gaited aspect.... 

Danielle


----------



## GoWithTheFlow

Deb at Crest Ridge Saddlery is an expert on saddle fit and she rides a mule . So check her out . And Allgany Moutain Trail Saddles . Both have buttery soft leather and are awesome to work with !


----------



## horseluver250

Thank you! I looked at Crest Ridge and it does look like they use nice leather on their saddles. I'll have to send them an e-mail and see if I can work something out with them!


----------



## Dustbunny

Tucker makes a mule saddle.


----------

